# Newcastle is going off!



## NewcastleRH (Mar 25, 2020)

Wow!!


----------



## Cil (Dec 27, 2018)

Is it real surge or pretend?
Did u get any surge jobs?


----------



## NewcastleRH (Mar 25, 2020)

Cil said:


> Is it real surge or pretend?
> Did u get any surge jobs?


I think a lack of drivers!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

NewcastleRH said:


> Newcastle is going off!!


I just got off the 'phone with Bob Hudson and he said, "If you get a ping from the Parthenon milk bar.."

_Don't you ever let a chance go by, oh Lord
Don't you ever let a chance go by..._

.


----------



## Westside Rider (Apr 12, 2020)

NewcastleRH said:


> Wow!!


Anything on Ola and/or DiDi or is Newcastle completely dominated by Uber?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Chase it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cil (Dec 27, 2018)

Westside Rider said:


> Anything on Ola and/or DiDi or is Newcastle completely dominated by Uber?


Mixed bag here


----------



## Westside Rider (Apr 12, 2020)

Cil said:


> Mixed bag here


Interesting given Uber have a complete monopoly in Sydney.


----------



## Cil (Dec 27, 2018)

Westside Rider said:


> Interesting given Uber have a complete monopoly in Sydney.


If they can take DIDI and save $1 they will &#128579;&#128517;


----------

